# 2015 tower Haynie 23 cat



## Josephguidry361 (Sep 23, 2021)

2015 Haynie 23 cat
2015 Mercury 250 pro Xs (390hours)
2015 Custom triple axle coastline trailer 
Boat is in great condition and runs great. Just had a fresh tune up, new spark plugs, new fuel filter, fresh lower unit oil.

Boat is ready to roll.
Brand new Upholstry 9-22-2021
Garmin touch screen gps/fish finder
Lenco trim tabs
Bobs jackplate
Dual 8’ blade power poles
Ipilot troller motor
Polk stereo with wetsounds amp and speakers
Large live well with oxygen bottle ready
1 motor battery 
3 accessory batteries 
Lightbar and led lighting inside hull
$52,000 firm


----------

